# Body language



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I was wondering if there is any known body language with goats? Any experience with seeing a goat do something specific when they are trying to communicate a need or feeling?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine paw at me when they want attention 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Pawing you or rubbing their head on you means they either want something you have or want attention. Lol If they sniff your face that means they like you and you should sniff their face back..I'm serious lol that's really all I can think of right now...oh my 2 year old wether will get between me and any other goats to show he's jealous lol He will also get between me and any kind of door if he doesn't want me to leave or wants to go with me lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh goodness, I can tell, or at least think I can tell a lot about what my guys are thinking by their body language.

One of the most obvious looks for my yearling Mosey is when he tucks his chin, rolls/puts his ears back ( and sometimes wags his tail before a rear).... I know he is going to be defensive- butt or jab with his horns, or depending on the situation, pick a fight with his brother.

They raise their tails when they are happy or like something. I think they smile too!

I can tell when they are looking for me or each other or hurt by their vocal calls.

They often paw the ground before they lay down.

Mine paw me as well for attention.

When Dash dosn't want to go for a car ride, he puts his ears back and trots off all determined and bright eyed, probably to be keen for me trying to catch him.

Standing in the sun, low head, eyes half closed = happy, sleepy goat.

When sick, they'll be distinctly "off".

My guys have spotted tons of wildlife in the woods for me. They FREEZE! It's awesome. Then you just have to get on their level and try to see what they see. They will do the same with me if I freeze first, they stop on a dime!

Hmmm.... There are tons little things they do, when you watch them for awhile you can guess whet they are up to.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes mine don't freeze when they see something they just simply look at it!!! Something one night was at the edge of our pasture ( probably a deer) an my goat Amor'e was just at the back door looking across the field at it!!! Wild turkeys where heading to their fence the other day and they just looked at them!! The one day there was a snake and they didn't do anything one of the babies actually just walked right over it!! Thank goodness it was only a black snake!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've found as far as getting them to cooperate, body language doesn't do much. Horses will stomp and snort and pin their ears - goats just shove.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine will tell on each other if someone gets out or is doing something wrong! 
One old doe always sleeps in the same place, if someone else is in her "spot" she will carry on
and paw at the interloper until either that goat moves or I come out and make the goat move! 

They do have their own language, but each one is a bit different. Most of mine read all the goat books 
and decided to do things their own ways! :laugh:


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

i've noticed one of mine hates dogs, so everytime they come out, she's all 'ears back, tail up, legs squared' i don't think it's fear so much as self defense?


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I also have one that nibbles at my clothes when she wants a cuddle, or lightly butts me in the arm. Also, they groom as a sign of affection right? because after i good brush and a fuss, all of mind like to return the favor and "groom" my arms and hair xD


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine definitely talk. Caelie has a "I'm dying!" bawl if I take to long to get their food to them, or leave before she's satisfied with ?? 
And, yes, they can learn English! The other day, she and Mocca jumped out of their pen, and came to meet me. I told them to 'go back', so Mocca did, but Caelie just stood there with her ears back, so I said 'come on then'. Instantly her ears came forward and she came trotting after me!

My goats know their names and, "come on, go back, move, hi, food time, hey, you!" and some other words. And folks say their dumb!

Daisy wags her tail before taking a treat from me. 
Mocca will 'beg' for a treat. It's quite funny when a 2yr old buck comes up to you with puppy eyes begging for a treat! 
And all of them will 'whine' (in goat language) if I take too long getting to them.


----------

